# Cibu Hair Products



## kera484 (Sep 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried this brand? I've recently just heard about this brand, and have heard good reviews about it on youtube. Just wondering how their products are. Thanks!!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Sep 15, 2008)

i'd liek to knwo as well. i am alwasy on the hunt for new hair stuff and i have seen some reviews on youtube as well. would love to hear from some others!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 16, 2008)

Oh, I love the Cibu products!  I'm especially a big fan of Mouse Lee, a volumizing mouse, Sticky Rice, a fantastic pomade, and whatever the heck the shine spray is called....that's great too.  The two stylists I go to (one for standard trims and the other to shape my hair when it's needed because I'm picky as hell and my regular stylist just NEVER cuts my hair the way I want her to) both use Cibu products on my hair.  I definitely recommend the line!


----------



## MeliBoss (Sep 17, 2008)

Cibu Products are good...But I'm not a big fan of the Shampoo and Conditioner. I used to work as a receptionist at a Bubbles and got to try a lot of their stuff. Cibu is owned by Ratner company who owns Bubbles and Salon Cielo. Those should be the only places you can get Cibu brand products (but I'm not 100% sure). Anyway its decent stuff for salon products at reasonable prices. 
I still get my hair done at bubbles and my stylist like to use their products


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Sep 17, 2008)

I have a few things from cibu (that I've bought myself they haven't been given to me).
The Shang High shampoo and conditioner I love, it's the only volumising conditioner that doesn't dry out my colored hair but I'm not keen on the scent.
I also love the Sashini Thermal Shine Solution which is a heat protectant and shine spray, works really well and smells amazing.
The Miso Knotty leave in spray is okay but nothing special and I think it weighs my hair down.
Mousse Lee I can live without, it's alcohol free but still dries my hair out.
It helps hold a curl really well but I can't stand how my hair feels when I use it.
And finally Origumi Creative Paste which is my least favourite product.
It supposed to give shine, separation and volume which it does but it also makes you hair feel matted and dirty which means I have to wash my hair daily which I don't normally.

It really makes you wonder if all those reviews on youtube are genuine.


----------



## Cibu17 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies,
My name is Jenn Mapp and I am the brand manager for Cibu International CIBU: Ancient Secrets for Modern Hair. I've read your concerns about youtube reviews and wanted to address them personally. The only Youtube guru I've given free product is YouTube - fafinettex3's Channel (Aubrey) and only after she made a totally unsolicited vid about Cibu Geishalicious Color Protecting Shampoo back in March. As soon as Aubrey made this video our web sales went through the roof. Savvy young business gal that I am, I contacted her to say thank you and see if she would like to review more products. She agreed and interest in Cibu hit unheard of heights. (I've had to hire a fulfillment company to help me manage the web business). Turns out Aubrey lives a mile from my office (go figure). I took her for coffee at Starbucks (wanted to have a glass of wine but she is only 19 -ha!) to pick her brain about Youtube and realized I could make a Cibu youtube channel of mine YouTube - Cibu17's Channel. The rest is history. 

Of the 200 or so Cibu vids on Youtube (as of last week) Aubrey has made 6 and I have made 36 -- the rest are by real girls who purchased Cibu fair and square from the website. The thing they love is that I know and have talked to practically all of them. Most are really happy with their Cibu choices and have learned how to properly use the products after talking to me. But not all have been happy with their original choices. We worked it out and found the right product. Some have had shipping problems. I've corrected them and refunded shipping if necessary. Others have received broken shampoo bottles that leaked all over the order. Of course I replaced the entire thing. Not everything is perfect. The difference with Cibu is that I vow to make it perfect. I will do whatever it takes to show you how to love and use my brand. If at the end you still don't like Cibu -- totally cool. I respect that and at least I know I tried.

So, for you lovelies beauty ladies at Specktra.net, I invite (implore!) you to message me if you want to learn more about Cibu. I'd love to send you a Cibu shampoo sample to try or to consult you on the right Cibu finishing product for your hair type and styling need. This offer is as innocent as anything I've done for Aubrey on Youtube. Sincere, passionate about my brand and all ears to your feedback. Really, truly.

Cibu loves you!
xoxo
jenn

PS: If you live in DC/MD/VA, I am hiring a Cibu Marketing Coordinator to help me build the brand. It's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just too much to handle on my own anymore! If you know anyone who fits the bill, send them my way and check out the job listing: CIBU Marketing Coordinator

Also check out Cibu for links to all the pics from our big NYC fashion week debut last week.


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 11, 2008)

They use this at my salon. I like the smells of the products individually, and my hair looks nice after I get it done, but when they used multiple products I hated the smell.

However, the shine/volume/staying power was good. 

Overall, good products, though!


----------



## nzgal (May 8, 2009)

I learned about Cibu via youtube & decided to try out their products last December. I live in California so had to buy online.

For the most part I really like the products I've tried. For reference my hair is quite fine, colored, and somewhat dry, ie I can go for 3 days without getting greasy.

EDIT: I am changing a few things (in blue) after playing around a bit more with these products & following Jenn's advice on her yt channel -- which is great by the way!

Shang High Products: 
*Shamp & Condit*: Found this to be to drying & didn't like the texture it gave my hair.
It's actually just the shampoo that is too drying, the condition works quite well.

*Volumizing Mousse*: Don't like this at all, way to sticky, even if I use a small amount. I think this would work better for someone with thicker hair.
If I use a very small amt I actually do like this product. It works best on me on the length of my hair, ie I don't use it at the roots, would repurchase.

*Root Booster*: Found this to be a bit sticky, but okay if I use the smallest amount. Wouldn't buy this again. I think this would be great for someone with thicker hair. Prefer this over the mouse though.
Tried this on my hair dry and really like it! It also works well if I use this at the roots and the mousse at the length, it works well. Would repurchase.

*Thickening Paste*: LOVE, this works so great for me. Gives me body, bounce, shine, and smells delish. I REALLY like this product. Lasts forever too as I only need a small amount.


*Geishalicious Shamp & Hue New Condit*: Love, this is so much better for my hair than the Shang High. Gives my hair body and softness. Really like these.

*Cibu Sashini  Thermal Shine Solution*: I don't have much of a need for this, but I have used it occasionally. I need a very small amount. I have used it to smooth fly-a-ways. Probably wouldn't buy again. But would recommend to others who have a need for a thermal shine product.

*Cibu Pho Finish*: LOVE! Probably the best hairspray I've ever used. It works so well for my hair. A nice hold, but flexible! I love that it is a multi-task product. It works great to spray on sections and curl or straighten hair. Smells great! I really recomend this product.

So that's what I've tried. I was in DC in March and specifically searched out a Bubbles salon in order to buy Cibu products. I got the Thickening Paste and Pho Finish. I would have gotten the Geishalicious Shampoo & Hue Nue Conditioner, but I was already traveling with luggage over the 50lb limit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd also like to try the Miso Knotty conditioning spray, oh and maybe the Mouse Lee. That might be better for my hair.

To me Cibu is similar to a Bumble & Bumble type line, kinda boutique-y, but more reasonable pricing. I think Cibu would do great out here on the West Coast... I wish we had it out here.

HTH!


----------

